# Would you breed these two?



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

The picture of the female was taken when I first got her about a month or so ago, its not the best picture but would you breed the pair? I have picked these two since Dotty the female has marbled up nicely and is showing a lot of gold in her fins and I am hoping to one day breed this in more but not anytime soon, so don't all fret I just want to hear your opinions on my selection  they are not from the same spawn but are from the same breeder and have the same parents  

Dotty 









Elmo


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I would defantley breed them.  But i heard rose tails are hard to breed.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think they'd make beautiful babies... but I'd look up some info on Rosetails before you decide for sure.

Edit: That is, IF he's a Rosetail. I myself can't really tell the complete difference between a Rose and a Halfmoon who's a bit lazy... LOL.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol, yeah hes a halfmoon, although his tail does look fairly bigger than 180 when he flares so i'm not 100% whether hes OHM or HM lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

In that case, I think they'd make stunning fry


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They'd make a decent pair. How many ray branchings does the female have? She doesn't look HM to me so you may have a smaller percentage of HM in the spawn but they should have some nice colorings.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

What would I most likely get if I use this pair? as the female has little gold colouring then i'm assuming there wouldn't be a lot in the first spawn, right? :lol:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great pair!!
I wonder if some of the fry will come out with cello/red marble coloring! That would be awesome!
Best of luck with the pair!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I definately think there will be marbles and a few cello but Elmo the HM actually has blue in his caudal, ventrals and body so there maybe blue aswell, I just really want the gold colouring lol I wont be breeding for a long time yet, still have a lot of research to do


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think you'd get red marbling. Blue in red is undesireable (if your going into that breeding). But anyway marbles are always changing so who know's what you'll end up with.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I don't particularly like blue in red either, ahhh back to the drawing bored it is lol.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Your male looks like an extended red, his branching is a bit excessive, so it would be a good idea to use a more moderately finned female so you don't end up with rosetails. You should read this article on rosetail characteristics and the extreme expression of the rosetail trait: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABRosetails.htm

The problem with breeding a marble to an extended red male would be the introduction of the blonde (cambodian) gene--this will wash out the red color and it won't be as intense. If the female happens to have the red loss gene, which can look like marbling, you might get some really ugly babies. Sometimes they turn cellophane, and sometimes they turn to a weird brown color. 

As for making platinum reds, which is what I think you're going for, I believe you would get the best results from a red based copper gold or platinum female. I wouldn't skimp on the quality of the female either, since you'd probably have to breed back to mom in order to get more metallic in the babies.


----------



## mustangluvr (Aug 23, 2010)

Are cambodian females able to display their stripes when ready to breed since they are so lite colored?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't believe how much there is to know about breeding bettas, I have been researching now for a while and I keep learning more and more everyday  My Hm parents were incredible, the male gold and red and the mother solid red with a streak of blue, I would love to breed out the blue and develop the gold more but I'm gonna need a whole lot of help from you guys and a lot more research to accomplish this lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually you'd end up with cambodians with extended red. Most reds have cambodian because of the red gene.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Welsh, you sent me a PM, but you have PMs blocked or something. Just letting you know. 

I thought extended red was dominant over other red and non-red traits and multicolor--although since the blonde gene is partial dominant it would wash the red out. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

This is another potential female that I had in mind for Elmo, what do you think? again they aren't the best pics


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely. They'll make gorgeous babies. c:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

YUP ))) I'd buy their fry


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a winner !!  what colour fry would they most likely have?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Red and cambodian, most reds throw some cambodians.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww iv always wanted a cambo lol 

I dont plan on breeding anytime soon but I would like to have a decent pair when I do so knowing that these two are good makes me feel better  any suggestions on improving and I am more than willing to hear


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes i would love to breed them, also elmo is so adorable!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you do I'd love a pair or two!!! I wanna start several lines but unfortunatley I don't have the room. Just enough for about 3 lines at the moment. Soon expanding though


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, I have MrVampires approval, now I know im on the right track  

I know this is probably a long shot but if I wanted to breed the gold more into the red by using my cello marble would I be able to do that? lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I once had a red dragon HM and I tried to breed him to a cambodian female so I attempted the spawn with the same question but with no results


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

So I guess its a bit hit and miss huh?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup. I think you can though because I ordered some bettas off aquadib and they were as red as yours but with copper. I miss them


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

You know if a female doesn't have ventrals that won't breed into the line will it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think missing ventrals are caused by feeding microworms to long.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I heard that but I also heard its to do with ammonia poisoning when the fry were first born


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally wouldn't breed a female that doesn't have ventrals. It is something that breeders cull for because whether you feed micro worms or not they can get missing ventrals and it's not a good thing, but that's just IMO.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welsh said:


> Aww iv always wanted a cambo lol
> 
> I dont plan on breeding anytime soon but I would like to have a decent pair when I do so knowing that these two are good makes me feel better


Well dont wait too long they can quickly be go beyond their breeding age. Also, Ask the breeder how old each of them are if you can.

Wait did you buy them from aquabid?

If you didnt then there is no telling how old they are, because if they are petstore bought then they could be quickly passing their breeeding age as you ask ask these questions:/


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

When I bought them they were between 4 and 5 months  the extra bonus I find is that I have a picture of both their mother and father so I sort of have an understanding of their genetics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I personally wouldn't breed a female that doesn't have ventrals. It is something that breeders cull for because whether you feed micro worms or not they can get missing ventrals and it's not a good thing, but that's just IMO.


what did you mean by missing ventrals?
i forgot what ventrals were.


----------

